# BlueFox animated sprite



## BlueFox gui (Sep 4, 2017)

i made it just for fun, i might add more things and animate other things.
but in the way it is now, its very cool!


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2017)

your eyes are dry


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 4, 2017)

You have peeked my interest


----------



## Beerus (Sep 4, 2017)

wow that looks much wow so dank keep it up


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 4, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You have peeked my interest


hmmmmmm....


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 4, 2017)

So when does it howl? Who is it waiting for? Does it have a master? I have SO MANY UNANSWERED QUESTIONS.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 4, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So when does it howl? Who is it waiting for? Does it have a master? I have SO MANY UNANSWERED QUESTIONS.


it's not a pokémon : )
he is just appreciating the nature


----------



## MartyDreamy (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm in love with it <3


----------



## jDSX (Sep 4, 2017)

Needs a blob on the nose


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 4, 2017)

That's really good.
I was expecting just a small sprite with a walking animation or something but this is way better.
This could go in a game.


----------



## Boured (Sep 4, 2017)

Holy crap that is really good! Keep making them and you could do very well at pixel art!


----------



## drenal (Sep 16, 2017)

Very nice animation, keep it up


----------

